# Indoor 3D league-Fargo



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Just to let every one know an indoor 3D league has started up at the Sandhills Archery Club in West Fargo.

Facilities at 3001 Charyl Ave. West Fargo
Days: Tues and Thur (till April 19th)
Time: 1900hrs
Cost: $5.00 for members
$10.00 for public
Shoot 30 3D animals a night at varias ranges 5 to 30 yards

Any questions drop me pm.

We do have a 3D shoot coming up here in Fargo on the weekend of Feb 2nd 3rd and 4th. I will post more information on that.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I've always wanted to do some 3d shooting. Might have to do some looking into it, do you have to shoot both night???? or just 1 night a week??? how much is a membership again?? thanks

Tator


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Tator, 
You only shoot when you want, you could shoot one night or both, it's totally up to you. League is in it's 3rd week and goes till April 19th. It's a fun time, nothing serious, just fun to see if you can out shoot your last score and see how you stack up in the group. When summer rolls around we have an outdoor 3d league on our 25 acre park (same location). Membership goes as follows. 
Single $65.00/year
Family $95.00/year
Locker rental (optional) $20.00/year 
key (optional) $35.00 (for 24/7 use of indoor range)

Hope to see you out there

http://www.sandhillsarchers.org/index.htm


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Bowhunter Shootout

Feb 2nd, 3rd and 4th 2007

Location: 
South Park Center Plaza 
4225 38th Street SW 
Fargo ND 
for more information 
701 239-9966 
www.sandhillsarchers.org

30 3D targets with some moving

There is a Challange round and Team Shoot

Times: 
Friday 5pm-9pm 
Sat 8:30am-10pm 
Sun 8:30am-2pm

Each shooter will be registered for a $250.00 gift card drawing from Sportsmans Warehouse of Fargo.

All proceeds go to the Sandhills Archers Handicapable Archer Park


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Would like to thank any of you that braved the cold weather and showed up at the shoot this last weekend. It was quite challenging this time with six moving targets. We had two moving wood chucks, one beaver, two racoons, and a deer that was 20+ yards. If you shot and would like to see your scores here is the link. 
http://www.sandhillsarchers.org/Sportsm ... ut2007.htm

Hope to see some of you at the shoot at the Sportsmans Show at the Dome in March.

Thanks again.

T


----------

